# [solved]Xorg - polskie ogonki, XTerm

## radek-s

Witam!

Mam nastepujace problemy z XOrgiem:

1) po wpisaniu 'startx' okienko XTerm'a pojawia sie czasem po minucie, a czasem wcale...

2) Brak polskich - mimo ustawienia pl w xorg.conf mam:

```
setxkbmap -print

xkb_keymap {

        xkb_keycodes  { include "evdev+aliases(qwerty)" };

        xkb_types     { include "complete"      };

        xkb_compat    { include "complete"      };

        xkb_symbols   { include "pc+us+inet(evdev)"     };

        xkb_geometry  { include "pc(pc104)"     };

};
```

Komputer - laptop, podlaczona myszka i klawiatura na usb.

xorg-serwer zbudowany z flagami:

dri hal ipv6 sdl xorg oraz urzadzeniami: evdev keyboard mouse synaptics

Ponizej zamieszczam xorg.conf .[/quote] Za pomoc w ustawieniu XOrga wielkie dzieki!!!

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   #FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   #FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   #FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   DisplaySize  286 214 # mm

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

        Option      "ReducedBlanking"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group        "video"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Last edited by radek-s on Fri Feb 08, 2008 7:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## phoenix_me

Dla mojego przedmowcy - jak masz klawiature na USB to moze sprobuje z evdev

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver         "evdev"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Natomiast Ja sam przylaczyl bym sie do problemu. Jak widzicie pisze bez polskich liter, a jest ku temu powod.

Po jakims tam emerge -vDp system czy tez world przestaly sie pojawiac polskie literki. Nie przejalem sie bo myslalem ze cos przekompiluje i bedzie ok - ale sytuacja sie utrzymuje. Szukalem w wielu miejscach i probowalem wielu rzeczy - bezskutecznie. Mysle ze jest to problem z mapowaniem w Xorg.

Klawiature mam na ps2 - zwyczajna 105 klawiszy

Ustawienia w xorg.conf

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

#   Option         "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection
```

Przy lewym alcie xev zachowuje sie nastepujaco

```
KeyPress event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0xe00001,

    root 0x13b, subw 0x0, time 15282850, (301,783), root:(305,807),

    state 0x0, keycode 64 (keysym 0xffe9, Alt_L), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0xe00001,

    root 0x13b, subw 0x0, time 15285309, (318,835), root:(322,859),

    state 0x8, keycode 64 (keysym 0xffe9, Alt_L), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False
```

czyli pokazuje wcisniecie klawisza a pozniej jego zwolnienie, przy prawym alcie natomomiast wariuje troszke

```

KeyRelease event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0xe00001,

    root 0x13b, subw 0x0, time 15379306, (580,396), root:(584,420),

    state 0x8, keycode 108 (keysym 0xffea, Alt_R), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0xe00001,

    root 0x13b, subw 0x0, time 15379306, (580,396), root:(584,420),

    state 0x0, keycode 108 (keysym 0xffea, Alt_R), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0xe00001,

    root 0x13b, subw 0x0, time 15379339, (580,396), root:(584,420),

    state 0x8, keycode 108 (keysym 0xffea, Alt_R), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0xe00001,

    root 0x13b, subw 0x0, time 15379339, (580,396), root:(584,420),

    state 0x0, keycode 108 (keysym 0xffea, Alt_R), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0xe00001,

    root 0x13b, subw 0x0, time 15379351, (580,396), root:(584,420),

    state 0x8, keycode 108 (keysym 0xffea, Alt_R), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False
```

caly czas gdy klawisz jest nacisniety nastepuje jego "powtarzanie".

Literki polskie wszedzie widze poprawnie - problem jest tylko z pisaniem. Nie wiem w sumie gdzie juz szukac. Locale i zmienne dotyczace jezyka mam poustawiane dobrze, w konsoli po przelaczeniu sie z X'ow  Ctrl+Alt+F1 mam polskie znaki. Problem tkwi tylko i wylaczenie w X'ach - moj xorg-x11 jest w wersji 7.3, xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3, xkeyboard-config-1.2

Wszysto wydaje sie ok - tylko ze nie dziala.

Jakies sugestie.. sprobuje wszystkich - oprocz rm -rf /  :Smile: 

phoenix

================================================

Dobra - wiedziałem, że jak napisze to się wyjaśni.

Więc mam rozwiązanie dla mnie i mojego przedmówcy  :Smile: .

1. Skoro komenda setxkbmap -print daje Ci w wyniku coś w stylu

```
xkb_symbols   { include "pc+us+inet(evdev)"   };
```

znaczy, że coś jest źle. 

I tym mnie naprowadziłeś.

2. Rozwiązanie aczkolwiek banalne

```
setxkbmap pl
```

załatwi sprawę.

Powodzenia

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## radek-s

Oczywiscie! wpisanie 

```
setxkbmap pl
```

rozwiazuje sprawe, jednak uwazam ze watek aktualny: dlaczego ustawienie z xorga nie dzialaja.....

----------

## phoenix_me

 *radek-s wrote:*   

> Oczywiscie! wpisanie 
> 
> ```
> setxkbmap pl
> ```
> ...

 

Na razie nie mam czasu na dochodzenie, ale najwyraźniej coś zmienia nam mapowanie klawiatury.

Jak znajdę czas to pogrzebie w systemie i poszukam  :Smile: 

phoenix

----------

## radek-s

Przekompilowałem cały system - świeża instalacja i z polskimi ogonkami nie ma problemu. 

Dziwne to troche......bo instalacja na ktorej nie działały ogonki miała tydzień.....i zainstalowałem te same pakiety, wszystko zrobiłem tak samo....no ale nic, grunt ze działa :Smile: 

----------

## phoenix_me

 *radek-s wrote:*   

> Przekompilowałem cały system - świeża instalacja i z polskimi ogonkami nie ma problemu. 
> 
> Dziwne to troche......bo instalacja na ktorej nie działały ogonki miała tydzień.....i zainstalowałem te same pakiety, wszystko zrobiłem tak samo....no ale nic, grunt ze działa

 

Przekompilowałeś system czy świeża instalacja? Bo to jest różnica. 

Ja poprzednio zrobiłem emerge -De world i nie pomogło.

phoenix

----------

